# Vizsla Intelligence



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

I have always heard how smart Vs are. But I have been amazed daily by my new puppy, Shofar. We have had her for exactly one week today and she has gone from a little 7 week old scaredy cat to a pup that knows the commands 'sit,' 'down,' 'kennel' and 'potty.' She walks beautifully indoors on her leash and yesterday rang her bell to go out for a poopy for the first time. First zoomie scared the heck out of my husband, and now, a few days later, she is already responding to my commands for bite inhibition and eagerlyaccepting redirection. She is amazing me! And I thank all of you in this forum for your advice and tips, we've been getting so much from you all and it has really helped make the puppy
View attachment 103009
journey such a joy.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That's wonderful feedback.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@TrumpetBlast, It's great to hear the wonderful progress! Especially considering your post from 7 days ago (*How to make a confident dog from a fearful puppy?*)

By the way, your lil Shofar is gorgeous!

You and I are in very similar boats. I too am a first time vizsla owner, with an 8 week old "Aly". The text of your post could have been written by me... and I share the same amazement!

Kudos to @gunnr on his thoughts, wisdom and recommendations.


----------

